# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Про смысл

## Ratl

Всем привет! Случайно попал сюда. Никогда не хотел себя убить. Но никогда не осуждал самоубийц. 
Только мне всегда казалось, что они упускают *возможность* (люди с сильными болями не в счет физическими).

Так вот о *смысле* Понятно, что его нет. Только какой смысл делать осмысленные вещи??? И тем более искать смысл.
Как бы обьяснить. Ну в общем это тупо и не круто. Что круто? Ну например, не просто спрыгнуть с крышы, а сделать сальтуху!
Сказать НЕТ сак май дик чуваку, который говорит тебе: ,, кошелек или жизнь,, - казалось бы какой смысл, кошелек дешевле чем жизнь.
Что вообще значит Смысл? это польза? верно? ну или вред (для злых психов) Получается, если бы вас убедили, что в ваших действиях есть смысл, польза,
то значит тогда можно жить и делать эти действия? - как то тупо

А теперь попробую показать Смысл, ради чего стоит жить, тем кто вообще потерял смысл. Но это не подходит для эгоистов слабаков и конформистов.

Начнем с основ. Что самое страшное для любого человека - боль, страдания (я вообще всегда радуюсь всяким новостям про конец света от астеройда и тп, так как боли и страданий неизмеримо больше, чем чего то хорошего)
Можем ли человек уменьшить количество зла в мире? - нет. В перспективе нет. Ты спас сегодня ребенка, завтра он стал маньяком. Анархисты взорвали царя, потом стало только хуже, еще больше людей убили. Родил ребенка, его потом поймал маняк, изнасиловал и убил (в России очень возможно).
Тогда, что можно делать и какой смысл?

Для начало, что такое *зло*? Зло - это когда сильный обижает слабого. В роли злой силы может выступать как болезнь, так и человек и животное и тд. 

Что делать? - навредить злу. 

Как? - не унижаться, пойти против силы, которая сильнее тебя.
Это каждый может, нужна только смелость. Все относительно. Для одного послать на х начальника, будет равнозначным другому, который пристрелит этого начальника.
У всех жизни разные. Поэтому относительность в этом плане очень справедлива. 

Какой смысл? - нет смысла. В этом и смысл. Это тупо - делать что то хорошее со смыслом. Такой человек, который делает
все со смыслом ничем не отличается от многих других, от животных, от камней, от птиц и деревьев и тд. 

Короче два вывода: 

1. чтобы бы быть достойным жизни, надо не обижать слабых (это вообще все что мы можем)
2. чтобы бы быть крутым по жизни - жить бесстрашно (что в абсолютной степени человеку вряд ли доступно, не говоря уже о силе воли)

Мужество есть лишь у тех,
Кто ощутил сердцем страх
Кто смотрит в пропасть,
Но смотрит с гордостью в глазах    Ария

Вобщем это я к чему. жизнь дает все нам такой подарок - послать на х зло (это все плохое, для кого как: появление самой жизни, эволюция, болезни, власть, несвобода, смерть близких и тд и тп)
Разве можно взять и так уныло перерезать себе вены. Надо делать как Уилл Смит в фильме - Я Легенда, выходить на толпу врагов, которые так и жаждут на тебя напасть и дать им сдачи! пускай потом тебя они и сожрут.
Но им будет оч неприятно, что ты их не испугался. 

*Жизнь* и есть то место, где повсюду эти враги которые хотят сожрать тебя и они сожрут рано или поздно.
Только если ты хочешь насолить им, то выйди к ним, дождись нападения и ответь. (можно не дожидаться, но чтобы быть правым, рай ад ну вы поняли) 
Иногда самоубийство тоже ответ, а может и всегда, я не знаю. Но мне кажется, что нет.
Надо просто жить и ждать момента, когда какая нибудь тварь захочет власти над тобой.
Если это тяжелая болезнь, требующая трудного долгого лечения, то как ответить ей? ее же нельзя ударить или обосать. Например рак.
Ответом будет не хвататься за жизнь, лечиться и тд, а жить дальше в удовольствия послав все на х. Сильные боли и трудная оч жизнь не в счет.

----------


## Ratl

> Объективно нет ни добра ни зла. Ничего нет. Все эти бесконечные образы лишь в головах людей.


  никогда не понимал, что это значит. Оно есть для нас, разве не это главное

----------


## June

> 1. чтобы бы быть достойным жизни, надо не обижать слабых (это вообще все что мы можем)


 А зачем быть достойным жизни?

Если к тебе подойдёт слабый грабитель и попытается отобрать кошелёк, отдашь, чтобы не обидеть?

----------


## Ratl

> А зачем быть достойным жизни?
> 
> Если к тебе подойдёт слабый грабитель и попытается отобрать кошелёк, отдашь, чтобы не обидеть?


 Это уже игра слов. Если грабитель может причинить вред, значит он уже не слабый. Считает, что он сильнее (у него может пистолет, необязательно быть сильнее психологический), а значит уже делает зло.

Не знаю зачем. Просто есть люди которые считают, что они не достойны жить. Это больше для них. Я много чего намешал в пост. Писал просто подряд все что в голову пришло.

----------


## Ratl

И еще такая есть тема. У многих смысл связан с верой, атеизм и все такое. Т.е. если Бога нет, то какой смысл. Но разве не странно вообще искать доказательства его существования. Ведь если он бы был, то уж точно позаботился бы о том, чтобы не было доказательств. В жизни вообще фиг поймешь где правда. Реинкарнация, матрица, сон, многомирность, Маркс, все возможно

----------


## microbe

Сознание ищет смысл в высоких материях, но подсознание точно знает в чём смысл.

----------


## Пулю в бошку

Вообщем, чувак пишет про то , что надо пробовать на прочность наш изменчивый мир и ничего не бояться, оставаясь человеком. Что тебя занесло в это болото, где сущности вроде меня не видят прелести и смысла в борьбе?

----------

